# welche Regenhose: Löffler Colibri oder Gore Paclite - und warum?



## rasinini (10. Februar 2006)

Würdet ihr lieber eine Löffler Colibri oder eine Gore Paclite Regenhose beim Transalp mitnehmen?

Und warum?

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## rasinini (13. Februar 2006)

Oder anders gefragt:

Wer konnte schonmal die beiden Regenhosen in der Praxis 
miteinander vergleichen?

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (16. Juni 2006)

Beide bei Rose bestellung - ausgiebig testen die schlechtere zurücksenden !


----------



## öcsi (16. Juni 2006)

Hab nur die Löffler, bin aber sehr zufrieden.
Öcsi


----------



## HAWKI (16. Juni 2006)

rasinini schrieb:
			
		

> Gore Paclite Regenhose



...absolut suuuupeeer die fehlt auf keiner langen Tour!

(allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Löffler)

Grüße HAWKI.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Juni 2006)

Ich hab die Löffler Jacke & Hose...


----------



## Der Toni (16. Juni 2006)

Ich habe die Löffler Hose und die Gore Jacke. Beide sehr gut.
Schau, welche du günstiger bekommst. (Habe meine im Rose Schlußverkauf für 79,- gekriegt.


----------



## checkb (16. Juni 2006)

Ich empfehle Dir die kurze Gore Pacelite. Der Vorteil Du schwimmst in der Hose nicht gleich weg wenn es wärmer ist.


----------



## gratis (17. Juni 2006)

Servus, ich habe fÃ¼r meine Frau die LÃ¶ffler Colibri und fÃ¼r mich die kurze und lange Paclite von Gore. 
Das Material von der Colibro ist mit der Paclite identisch.
FÃ¼r mich hat bei der MÃ¤nnerhose der offene Einstieg an den FÃ¼Ãen von der Gore den Ausschlag gegeben. Die LÃ¶ffler meiner Frau ist auch super. Also ich wÃ¼rde auf den gÃ¼nstigsten Preis schauen. Die Gore habe ich fÃ¼r 140 â¬ bei www.sportwear-blitz.de bestellt. Die LÃ¶ffler  bei www.terrific.de fÃ¼r 129,90 â¬ gekauft.
Ãbrigends die kurze von Gore ist absolut der Hammer. Die hat eine SitzverstÃ¤rkung und passt perfekt. Sie ist halt was fÃ¼r wÃ¤rmere Tage.

Peter


----------



## cbr (27. Juni 2006)

Die spielen aus meiner Sicht in derselben Liga. Du solltest testen, welche Dir besser passt. Probesitzen auf dem Bike nicht vergessen.
Bei mir hat der Gore Schnitt gewonnen, aber das ist eine Frage von Figur und Geschmack - das kannst Du nur selbst rausbekommen.
Teste auch, wie das An- und Ausziehen mit Schuhen klappt - das nervt, wenn Du zum Hose Anziehen im Regen die Schuhe ausziehen musst.

Gruß
cbr


----------



## StillPad (27. Juni 2006)

Habe die Gore Hose bis jetzt hat es aber noch nicht richtig geregent als ich los musste.
Habe sie einmal angehabt und es wird ein doch recht schnell warm drin.
So wirklich hat mich noch keine Radhose überzeugt.

Und noch ein Tip NImm die Gore ruhig ne Nr. größer wenn du ne Hose drunte anhaben willst. Habe ne XXL genommen und die passt gerade so.
Das Anziehen mit einer Jeans ist echt ne haarige Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (28. Juni 2006)

die Umfrage ist falsch !

es fehlt definitv der Punkt egal - beide gleich.

Das ist reine Geschmacks und Preissache, wo ist welche Hose gerade im Angebot.
Funktionell geben die sich beide goar nix. (hab die gore, da es die damals gerade für 50% gab  )


----------



## tvaellen (28. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass qualitativ zwischen beiden kein nennenswerter Unterschied ist. Ich habe beide im Laden anprobiert und habe mir dann die Gore genommen, weil auch ansonsten viele meiner Bike-Klamotten von Gore sind und ich mit diesen sehr zufrieden bin. 
Aber ausser diesem "emotionalen"  Argument gab es nichts was gegen Löffler sprach. Auch die Verkäufer haben beide Modelle sehr gelobt.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

hallo,

ich kann weder über die löffler noch über die gore was sagen. denn ich habe eine kurze von vaude *gg* und ich würde mir immer wieder die kruze kaufen, gerade für einen alpen X. ich finde es einfach angenehmer wenn man von innen her nicht vor staunässe wegschwitzt. das passiert halt bei der kurzen nie ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## tvaellen (28. Juni 2006)

@ coffee
die hier ?
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...cba4.24186916/anid/8ba4468ea0f85f598.71635836


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee
> die hier ?
> http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...cba4.24186916/anid/8ba4468ea0f85f598.71635836




jepp genau diese;-)

coffee


----------



## Astaroth (28. Juni 2006)

Servus,
und ich hab die lange von Vaude  die mich schon bei 2h im Regen schön trocken gehalten hat!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. Juni 2006)

habe die Löffler, allerdings mit eingekürzten Beinen. Komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Qualitativ sind Löffler, Gore und VAUDE sicher gleichzusetzen. Bevorzuge Löffler da ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit deren Reparaturservice gemacht habe und alle Produkte im Stammwerk in Ried genäht werden. 

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Commander13 (2. August 2006)

Und wie sieht das mit der kurzen Hose auf über 2000m und knapp über Null Grad aus? Ich frage mich halt, ob es nicht besser ist es manchmal ein bisschen zu warm zu haben als sich auf dem Berg die Kackstelzen abzufrieren??? Bin auch gerade in diesem Dillema, da ich in der ersten Septemberwoche eine Transalp mache, bei der es mehrmals auf 2600m hoch geht und es da vermutlich kalt wird.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (2. August 2006)

Hi, 
natürlich kann es passieren, dass du um 0 Grad hast aber dann kannst du ja immer noch Beinlinge anziehen. Egal ob beim Radln oder Hoch schieben/tragen habe ich nir gefroren. Wenn es danach schnell bergab geht die Beinlinge erst am Gipfel anziehen, damit sie trocken sind. Ich gehe auch ausschliesslich mit kurzer Colibri zum Alpencross. Ist mir angenehmer wenn es nicht so feucht warm an den Beinen ist. 
/Deer_KB1


----------



## timewalker85 (2. August 2006)

Hmm, cooler Fred. Stell mir genau diese Fragen selbst grad 
Gore? Löffler? kurz? lang?

Mit Beinlingen und kurzer: Wenn es kalt ist und regnet, ist das doch doof, oder? Dann werden die Beinlinge nass und es wird kalt. 
Is jetzt nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, hab keine Beinlinge und bisher auch keine Regenhose, für AlpX muss aber eine her.
Wir fahren aber schon Mitte August. Schneegefahr? kalt? keine Ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein. 
Letztes Jahr: Schweden im August! Da hätt ich mir ne lange Regenhose gewünscht.
Problem: AlpX: bergauf größere Anstrengung -> wärmer
bergab -> mehr Speed -> kälter

Also ihr tendiert hier mehrheitlich für kurz + Beinlinge, oder seh ich das falsch?

Danke, Jo


----------



## cbr (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Die Frage lang oder kurz ist sicher schwierig allgemein zu beantworten, sondern sehr abhängig vom persönlichen Empfinden. Ich habe derzeit eine lange Gore und würde mir für die meisten Fälle eher eine kurze wünschen. Grund: Lang wird schnell warm und ich fühle mich eingeengt. Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme mit etwas Kälte an den Beinen. Wer da empfindlich ist, sollte eher lang wählen. Über Winter ist lang super nicht nur gegen feucht sondern auch gegen kalt.

Eigentlich kann man je nach Einsatz beides gebrauchen...


----------

